# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  الحماية القانونية للمريض النفسي في ظل احترام حقوق الإنسان

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الحماية القانونية للمريض النفسي في ظل احترام حقوق الإنسان

الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام

أستاذ القانون الجنائي وعميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة الأسبق
ملخص البحث:

يتناول هذا البحث موضوع الحماية القانونية للمريض النفسي في ظل احترام حقوق الانسان. فقد بدأ الاعتراف بمجموعة من الحقوق لصالح المريض النفسي بعد أن کان المريض النفسي مهملا ليس محل اهتمام سواء على المستوى الداخلي أو على المستوى الدولي. وآية ذلک أن اتفاقيات حقوق الانسان سواء أکانت الاتفاقية الأوربية لحقوق الانسان أو العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية قد جاءت خلوا من إيراد نصوص تضمن له الحقوق المدنية.
فقد کان ينظر إلى المرض النفسي باعتباره وصمة اجتماعية ليس من المناسب التحدث عنها. ولذا کانت مستشفيات الأمراض النفسية مکانا يتم نسيان المريض النفسي داخلها ولا محل فيها لمعاملة تتفق مع قواعد حقوق الانسان.
لکن رعاية المريض النفسي حظيت باهتمام متزايد على المستوى الداخلي بإصدار من التشريعات ما ينظم طريقة معاملته وخاصة من خلال العلاج المجتمعي في الوسط الحر، أو من حيث تقرير مجموعة من الحقوق له عند إيداعه وعند معالجته وعند خروجه. وهو ما سوف نرکز عليه في هذا البحث.

للاطلاع على البحث كاملا انظر المرفق

----------

